# Saurus Numbers



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Started up Lizardmen just before 8th and am continuing to do so. With taking Saurus as core what is a good number to have? Have decided to take advantage of the additional rank provided by Spears, and am wondering what the most efficient unit number is?

Grish


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess 24 models going 6 wide and 4 ranks deep would be a good one. Not sure if saurus had 2A each but if so they would have 25 attacks if a champion was in there. It also leaves you with a full rank of 6 models that may die from magic or shooting before its combat effectiveness is affected. I do know that if even one model is killed that you would lose a rank bonus but then again cold blooded will make sure you stay in the fight. Also adding more ranks that cannot fight is a bad thing for those costly saurus.

If you want to focus more on ranks you could also add a character to that number and go 5 wide and 5 deep. This leaves you with 21 attacks if a champion is included (attacks of added character are excluded). Now you can lose 5 models before you lose on rank bonus and 10 models before you lose on combat effectiveness.

:victory:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with Yilmar, except I might push it to 25 just because it seems 'right'. 6 wide is probably the best way to start games Giving you 4 ranks and 1 guy spare, which will probably increase to 2 since Im guessing most units would have a charcter in. That would mean you can take 3 casualities before losing a rank bonus (you dont need complete ranks anymore, just 5 or more). The additional benefit of having that slightly larger unit (over the normal unit of 20) is that if you do get into a fight with lots of attrition or against an enemy with more ranks you can do one of 2 things: increase numbers of models in the front rank to kill as many enemies as possible (eg if you are fighting something like a 10 rank goblin unit you need not worry about losing, but a few extra ranks arent going to help... you need to get on with killing as many as you can as fast as you can), alternatively you could reform into 5 wide to give yourself as many ranks as possible (if you still have 25 models thats 5 ranks, few enemies will have that many unless they are tarpits). This is good if you need your saurus unit to hold for reinforcements against a strong enemy unit (eg you get hit by 15 chosen... you arent going to win so might as well make it as hard as possible for them to beat you... while you bring up something capable of beating them), or if fighitng a unit of 30 'men/elves' in 5 wide formation: having 5 ranks means you need to kill off 1 rank more of them then you lose and then you've got rid of their steadfast.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

So 24-25 seems to be number to go. If I'm taking spears, and have them set up as 6x4, with one at the back, Attacking with 3 ranks (?), front rank, supporting, and fights in extra rank. and if I have a Champion, thats...37? not sure...sounds good though

Grish


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I make it 25 attacks- you only get 1 attack each from those in the 2nd and 3rd ranks. I think that spear and shield may be a decent combo, although I would be taking it more for the shields- and extra 5-6 attacks for giving the whole unit spears isnt that impressive.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

i took a unit of 35 the other day 7 wide and proceeded 2 kick a unit of chao warriors in the face


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok so aiming for 25-man units with Shields and Spears. Now more so how many units of them in core?


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with T/S and Yilmar, though I still swear that Horde Saurus pown most things, little expensive though.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

also not a massive fan of spears at all why pay to get rid of that ward save for the sake of 5/6 extra attacks


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I figure you need at least 2 units of 25 spear/shield saurus for a solid core. You can bulk out from there and choose your own style of playing.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmm might think of taking 2x 25-man Saurus with Spears/Shields, and possibly some Skinks if they fit. Cheers for the help guys.

Grish


----------

